# **What it takes to run my small knife shop**



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a lot of people ask what it takes to make knives.Here are some pictures of what it takes to run my small shop. I know i have left out a lot of things ,but this will give you an idea. There are knife makers with a lot bigger and better equipped shops but this what it takes to run my little one "OLD" man shop. Hope this will help. Any questions feel free to ask. Thank you for looking


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 27, 2013)

that last pix made me laugh , I'll bet you do need something for the pain every now and then ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2013)

and that's a small shop.  Bet you got some killer locks on the door. 

Nice shop you got there. Very impressive.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2013)

Nuge I keep a batch of cigars and a big bottle of pain pills.Its a must have some times


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2013)

Mandy thank you ;I was just trying to give the new knife makers an idea of what it takes to make knives,and of coarse you can do it the hard way with a hack saw and files and sand paper and electric drill


----------



## STRYCNINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2013)

You got it *going on* for sure!!


----------



## tedsknives (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice set up Raleigh. I LOVE the first 2 pics. Being a maker, I know you left out a LOT.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2013)

Strycnine -Keebs-Travis Thank you all


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2013)

Travis i think it would take a 100 pictures to post everything.I was just try to post some pictures  for the new guys that ask about what it takes to make knives. Thought the pictures would be better than trying to explain.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 27, 2013)

sharpeblades said:


> Nuge I keep a batch of cigars and a big bottle of pain pills.Its a must have some times



your my kinda feller ...


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, Nice shop.
Looks like you could use a few more 2X72 belts though. LOL


----------



## bg7m (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice shop Raleigh.
Looks like a lot of titanium to be cut out there.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 27, 2013)

Buddy it is and i need to get time to get started on them


----------



## Warthawg (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice shop Mr. Tabor


----------



## Shug (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice shop sir


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been there several times, but I don't remember seeing all that!  Pretty dog gone impressive RT!  You must keep some of that in the old shop!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 27, 2013)

Good Post there Raleigh, the new guys needa a good idea what it takes to make these things.  

That's why I always tell them to go buy the most expensive knife they can find that they really love, it'll be cheaper than making them.

Good job.

John I.


----------



## carver (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the personal tour Raleigh,some fine looking knifes come from your shop and I'm proud to use one.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Feb 28, 2013)

carver said:


> Thanks for the personal tour Raleigh,some fine looking knifes come from your shop and I'm proud to use one.



X 2 on this.  Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of stuff there Raleigh. Thanks for show'n us around your shop!


----------



## dotties cutter (Feb 28, 2013)

WOW!! I have worked in some very large meat markets in my time and always thought it took a lot of equipment but it takes only a drop in the equip bucket compared to your small shop. I agree 100% with the last picture as well [most important equipment.


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats alot of stuff in your little shop, and it does take a good bit of equipment to make quality knives. Thanks for the visual tour. If anyone gets to visit Mr. Tabors shop you will see that alot of space isn't always required.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys and hope this helps a little for the new guys wanting to make knives.I didn't include much of the tools and supplies it takes to do the leather and kydex for the sheaths. Also there is a lot of different tools and supplies for making folders


----------



## ncrobb (Feb 28, 2013)

Being a wanna be maker all I can say is "WOW".  I got a couple old files, a 2x72 grinder, a Portaband mounted upright, a worn out drill press and a forge I made from junk.  Nice shop!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2013)

I`ve been lucky enough to have been to this shop a couple of times. Always good to set a spell with Raleigh too. 

When you use that eland horn, let me see what you do with it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that's impressive yeah umm ok no knife makin in my future lol


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 28, 2013)

Between Travis and you thats a lot of tools and machines. I need to figure out the most versatile machines to get to make a knife, otherwise i will go old school like ncrobb.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 28, 2013)

*prison*

I hear from some of my clients that all you need to make a knife is a section of bed frame, wood from a broken mop handle, some time sitting on a concrete curb rubbing steel on the cement.  And more time.  Lots of spare time needed for this project !!

But SERIOUSLY, that's a huge investment in the equipment. I'm sure your LABOR and your TIME (your training and experience) is a big investment, too.

I hope you enjoy the work and make a good living doing what you love.


----------



## blademan (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice setup Raleigh,thanks for taking the time to post the pics.People don't realize the eq. used in the process,problem is the longer you make knives the more tools and eq. your going to buy!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2013)

Mike your very right .I have another shop with a bunch of shop machines that i put in storage.I bought a new Bader variable speed last year and ime going to try it shortly.


----------



## steve campbell (Mar 1, 2013)

*Shop*

Raliegh,I think I 've seen some of those antlers before. But you have a very nice set-up in your shop and you turn out some great knives.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 1, 2013)

very nice pictures Raleigh


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice photos Raleigh!  Nice shop, and I also like the last photos.
Dan


----------



## okie32541 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice set up you have there. Thank you for sharing


----------



## gritsknives (Mar 4, 2013)

Great tour of a great shop and knife maker!


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 4, 2013)

what do you do with the dehydrator and crock pot?


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 4, 2013)

*Knife shop*

Bigkga69; i use the dehydrator to dry my knife sheaths after i wet them to do my tooling on them.The crock pot has bees wax and neatsfoot oil  and pine pitch in it and i dip my sheaths in it to color them and protect them


----------



## irishredneck (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting. You have a fine selection of tools.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 6, 2013)

You're a sick man RT!
Now that you've teased us, what's behind the other door?
At least you can see your stuff....can't see mine for all the stuff.
If my wife ever sees these pics, I'll be on cleanup duty for the next two months.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 6, 2013)

Carl I keep a lot of extra equipment i have bought over the years in my travels.I bought out a couple of knife shops and have   about 2 or 3 of about everything,Including a gas forge with anvils ,hammers,tongs,chisels. Always wanted to try the forging thing.But the older i get the less time i have.My dad always tought me to keep every thing clean and in its place.Just makes it easer to get around and do my thing. The wife and i will be up in north Ga.the weekend of your get together and if we have time ime going to swing by and visit with you guys


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 7, 2013)

Know exaclty what you mean. Got tons of "I can fix that's", "I might can use that later's", "Just too neat to toss's", etc.
Get's kind of scary looking back through that stuff. Plus, if you're like me, you wound up with all that cool stuff your Dad had stacked away for later. Geeeeeze.....now I'm bummed out!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW!!!! That is awesome!!!!



I wish I could get my husband to be that organized w/ his tools in the garage! He has his "own method" & if it was " organized" then he wouldn't be able to find anything!


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 8, 2013)

Crickett
I am a firm beleiver in the Chaos theory......if I move something in my shop it's gonna be chaos! The avalanche will surely kill three of the neigbor kids and a few stray dogs, not to mention damaging the postman's truck.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2013)

Anvil Head said:


> Crickett
> I am a firm beleiver in the Chaos theory......if I move something in my shop it's gonna be chaos! The avalanche will surely kill three of the neigbor kids and a few stray dogs, not to mention damaging the postman's truck.


----------



## bbs383ci (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice setup. You do make some very very nice blades.


----------

